# Happy Birthday 4metals



## Oz (Dec 20, 2011)

It has been a real pleasure getting to know you, and you have helped me much.
Thank you

I hope you have a great B-day!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Don't you hate those birthdays with zeros on them?

Chris


----------



## yvonbug (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy B-Day 4metals! I say the same as Oz does. It was real nice talking to you, (quite some time ago). I kinda put you in my "Father" figure place. You r 1 smart guy! Thanks for being there. Love Yvonne (yvonbug)


----------



## rusty (Dec 20, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Happy Birthday! Don't you hate those birthdays with zeros on them?
> 
> Chris



The lady sitting next to my father is 104 years old, Happy birthday 4metals


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 20, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY & thank you!

Phil


----------



## jeneje (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday 4metals, thanks for your help and insight.  

Ken


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy birthday 4metals.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes, turning the big six oh didn't seem too bad until my wife pointed out I'm entering my seventh decade!


----------



## Palladium (Dec 20, 2011)

You are the man 4metals. Happy birthday brother !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2011)

Palladium said:


> You are the man 4metals. Happy birthday brother !!!!!


Almost exactly what I was going to say.
It has been a pleasure knowing you these past years.


----------



## slickdogg (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday 4metals! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday and may you have many more.


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 20, 2011)

happy birthday 4metals.and many more. :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2011)

Good we get a chance to tell you how much we appreciate you, and all of your help and work in making the forum a great place to visit and learn.

Thank you 4Metals & happy six o birthday


----------



## Geo (Dec 20, 2011)

i hope you have a great birthday and an even better tomorrow.

wishing you good health for many years to come. 

jeff


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 21, 2011)

Susan and I had a rare evening out---dinner at the neighbor's house, so I'm late getting on the board. 

Happy Birthday, dude!

You've been a very valuable asset to this forum. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Dec 21, 2011)

I echo all the thanks and appreciation and wish you a very happy and healthy birthday.


----------



## darshevo (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## niteliteone (Dec 21, 2011)

OK I'm late.
Hope YOU had a happy birthday.  
And many more too.

Tom C.


----------



## joem (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Happy Day to you
and many more


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday,4metals!!!!!
Manuel


----------



## arthur kierski (Dec 23, 2011)

happy birthday and thanks for advices 

Arthur kierski


----------



## Lou (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday 4metals!


It's an absolute pleasure and a privilege to have you on the board--you have tremendous knowledge in this field, _and_ you're a cool guy!


----------



## glondor (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy birthday 4metals. Thanks for all your help this last year. Much appreciated, Mike


----------

